# OMG!!! it's leaving!!!  the hideous thing called flo is leaving!!!!



## the_bria (Oct 25, 2013)

and it's about f-ing time too!!!!!!!!


----------



## Feraligator (Oct 25, 2013)

I could never get her to leave in my old town.
Lucky you! She's just an eyesore.


----------



## the_bria (Oct 25, 2013)

yeah!  i tried ignoring her, introducing myself then ignoring her (with my second character), then finally, i started going up to her to talk, then i would say oh, it's nothing.  a week later and the disgusting little thing wants to move!!


----------



## Baboom (Oct 25, 2013)

Hahahaha!!  I HATED Flo... she moved to my friends village and she also hated her, THEN another friend got their own Flo and they also hated her! AND I searched for Flo online once and came across this (warning: VERY bad language)  http://s24.postimg.org/ami0gfuqd/flo.jpg

Such an obnoxious villager! I wonder ff she's actually anyone's favourite?!


----------



## Bon (Oct 25, 2013)

I don't hate her actually! o: I never talk to her because I still want her to move, though. One of my best friends is named Flo actually. *u*


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 25, 2013)

Yay. Get that thing out of your town. It about time.


----------



## autumnleavesxo (Oct 25, 2013)

One of my flatmates had her and hated her because she moved right in front of their house...
she pretty much cried tears of joy when Flo moved out, then was frustrated at seeing her face on main street :')


----------



## Miss Renee (Oct 25, 2013)

I had Flo in my old town. She refused to move for a long time and I barely ever saw her in her house or outside.


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 25, 2013)

whaaat? i love flo ;n; she's my favorite penguin. i didn't know she was so hated, lol.


----------



## Clover (Oct 25, 2013)

Wow, I didn't know Flo is so disliked.

Flo is my first and only uchi villager so far. She moved into the perfect spot that juuust dodged where I planned to build a bridge and the cafe, so I didn't mind her. Her personality was baffling at first, but she grew on me. I think she's just awkward in social situations. I will let her go when she asks though, since I'd like to acquaint other uchi villagers like Mira.


----------



## Li'lE23 (Oct 25, 2013)

I actually really like Flo, she's my best friend and the only villager in my town to give me their picture.  But we've all got different opinions, I'm fine.  I just love her though!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 25, 2013)

This is me with Patty. My favorite penguin is Hopper, who I paid 1m for. I can see both sides of like/dislike.


----------



## Dembonez19 (Oct 25, 2013)

Uhhh...I could take Flo from you if I can somehow get Coach to move. lol


----------



## monochrom3 (Oct 25, 2013)

I actually liked her. She doesn't look _that_ bad compared to other uchis, and she's a penguin. But I still wanted to change her with Phoebe.

Honestly, I think she doesn't deserve the hate, same like Iggly(another penguin and a jock, he's pretty cute IMO).


----------



## carrah (Oct 25, 2013)

Huh, I didn't know Flo was so unpopular. o_0 She's not my favorite villager by any means but I really don't dislike her at all. If she asked to move out of my town I'd let her, but there are _several_ residents I'd much rather have gone first.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 25, 2013)

Poor flo. I hate penguin villagers because they look so ugly/fat ; (

But they aren't as bad as rhino villagers


----------



## monochrom3 (Oct 25, 2013)

Penguins are cute IMO. Especially when they're sitting. I don't mind rhinos too.

But I don't like tigers and gorillas.


----------



## Dembonez19 (Oct 25, 2013)

The penguins are some of my favorite villagers. Gwen, Boomer, Aurora, Cube, Flo, Friga, Hopper, Roald...I could just eat 'em up!

I loved Gwen even more when she asked to come see my house, so I started running. She ran behind me, her arms just a-flailing. So cute.


----------



## Boccages (Oct 25, 2013)

Oh dude. There are way worse characters than Flo. I mean, take any ostrich, octopus, hippos or rhinos (Merengue included) and I would have understood. But penguins are quite nice actually. Except maybe Cube who looks like a robot/dead penguin.


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 25, 2013)

I started a second town and have Flo, Friga and Roald. Talk about OMG. Friga is set to box up in a day. Staying away from her.  Grats!


----------



## unravel (Oct 26, 2013)

Hahaha you gusy don't like Flo... (he is kinda okay to me)
But I know the reason why you guys dislike Flo (This is funny)


----------



## monochrom3 (Oct 26, 2013)

Friga, Boomer and Puck are among my faves on the penguins. Wish Puck doesn't have that sadface though; it's a bit unnerving.


----------



## the_bria (Oct 26, 2013)

NouvelleOrange said:


> Oh dude. There are way worse characters than Flo. I mean, take any ostrich, octopus, hippos or rhinos (Merengue included) and I would have understood. But penguins are quite nice actually. Except maybe Cube who looks like a robot/dead penguin.



lol  i *love* zucker!  he's my favorite!  i also really love the way he looks


----------



## Baboom (Oct 26, 2013)

I whack Flo with my hammer every time I see her in main street! It's not just her image and that hair, but her personality. 

I don't know why the penguins tend not to be very cute, considering real penguins are so adorable? I don't know why Nintendo made them so fat! Not that I have anything against fat people, the sheep are adorable, but it just looks off.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 26, 2013)

Isn't it funny how much people hate how animals look? It kind of makes me wonder how you treat people who you find unattractive in real life.


----------



## Klinkguin (Oct 26, 2013)

I hate Flo she moved into my town just a few days ago. She is just so ugly! At least her house isn't in a bad spot and at least I have room for one more villager to move in.

- - - Post Merge - - -

No offense to the people who like her.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Actually I'm gonna have two spaces when Pancetti moves in two days(so excited for her to move cuz she blocked the path and she is even uglier than Flo) I took her off my signature in advance.


----------



## lolderp (Oct 26, 2013)

Yay


----------



## Lassy (Oct 26, 2013)

Haha xD
I made her leave 3 months ago 8D


----------



## Lorenita (Oct 27, 2013)

Oh goodness! I think this thread jinxed me! After reading this thread earlier today, I went to my town and found a spot that is reserved for Flo! -gasp-


----------



## Farobi (Oct 27, 2013)

cool a thread

flo is not as bad as some villagers, though. brb making a thread.


----------



## the_bria (Oct 28, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Isn't it funny how much people hate how animals look? It kind of makes me wonder how you treat people who you find unattractive in real life.


in real life i treat them just fine.  cause they are real people with real emotions.  in animal crossing however, they are not real.  they are code and nothing more.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lorenita said:


> Oh goodness! I think this thread jinxed me! After reading this thread earlier today, I went to my town and found a spot that is reserved for Flo! -gasp-



NNNOOOOOOOOOO!!!   i'm so sorry!


----------



## LillyofVadness (Aug 21, 2017)

I googled 'acnl flo' and followed one of the top links and it brought me to a long-dead anti-Flo cult. My poor darling. 

I mean, it's fine if you don't like her, everyone has their own opinions and tastes, but she's my fave uchi!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I googled 'acnl flo' and followed one of the top links and it brought me to a long-dead anti-Flo cult. My poor darling. 

I mean, it's fine if you don't like her, everyone has their own opinions and tastes, but she's my fave uchi!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

wow accidental double-post go me


----------



## Keldi (Aug 21, 2017)

Who is Flo? Seems like I'm lucky for not knowing. 0.0

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just looked her up. She looks cool ^^


----------



## Mink777 (Aug 21, 2017)

Flo is so mind-blowingly ugly, I wondered about life for a second.


----------



## WarpDogsVG (Aug 21, 2017)

Congrats! Flo is insanely ugly and the worst


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 21, 2017)

Lol why are you reviving dead threads


----------



## SleepyAvocado (Aug 21, 2017)

Ahhh I've been thinking about moving Flo out (she offered the other day) but I'm so scared of new villagers messing up the paths I just put down :'(


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 21, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> Lol why are you reviving dead threads


IKR? I hate those times.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I don't hate her. I don't care for her.


----------



## Junkrat (Aug 21, 2017)

Aw man I have her in my town and I think she's pretty cool.


----------



## Livvy (Aug 21, 2017)

the_bria said:


> lol  i *love* zucker!  he's my favorite!  i also really love the way he looks



Me toooo I adore Zucker and Marina. I used to not like the octopi, but now I think they're funny and cute with all their tiny legs and funny mouths.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 21, 2017)

Well anyway, might as well say this before the thread dies again...

Flo isn't THAT ugly.

But seriously, this thread was dead for 4 years lol who has the patience to go that many pages back just to revive it


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 21, 2017)

Weird to see SUCH hate for Florida! I thought she's pretty cutly cool


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 21, 2017)

50m4ra said:


> Weird to see SUCH hate for Florida! I thought she's pretty cutly cool



Florida is a great state, why would people hate it?


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Aug 21, 2017)

LillyofVadness said:


> I googled 'acnl flo' and followed one of the top links and it brought me to a long-dead anti-Flo cult. My poor darling.
> 
> I mean, it's fine if you don't like her, everyone has their own opinions and tastes, but she's my fave uchi!!
> 
> ...



Why did you necropost a thread that was 4 years old?


----------



## Lozzybear (Aug 21, 2017)

*joins the necropost party bc why not*

Always check the dates, people. e-e


----------



## ctar17 (Aug 22, 2017)

I have Flo in my town, and I think that she's fine


----------



## Mash (Aug 22, 2017)

Flo's pretty cool.  I've had her once a long time ago, but she was awesome.  A nice uchi.  She's pretty adorable.


----------



## Weiland (Aug 23, 2017)

I love Flo! One of my best ACNL friends, for sure. She's my favourite uchi next to Rocket, Fuchsia and Cherry. She's also my second favourite penguin.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 23, 2017)

Guys. This thread is from 2013.  Hello?  Anyone?


----------



## Junkrat (Aug 23, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> But seriously, this thread was dead for 4 years lol who has the patience to go that many pages back just to revive it



This thread actually comes up when you google "animal crossing Flo".


----------



## Weiland (Aug 23, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Guys. This thread is from 2013.  Hello?  Anyone?



How odd, seeing such a worthless gem being uncovered from the depths of the ground.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Aug 23, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> Lol why are you reviving dead threads


How do people even manage this? Do they click the very last page and post in whatever thread they click upon? I might do that...no I won't.


----------

